# Jim Shockey meets the girls of Just Us Hunting



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

True "Shock and Awe" When Jim finally gets to meet the girls of Just Us Hunting
check it out on www.justushunting.com


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

lain:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Ric whos this slippy field should not be here is it spam on your thread....


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

jim starstruck lol . good stuff :thumbs_up


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ted, Slippy Field is no affiliation to me....
jeronimo- yeah he was simply dazzled by the girls ;-)


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

thats kinda cool i was standing while the girls was talking to him.


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

it's a small, small world, isn't it?


----------

